# nice king off pass



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

today we went out of perdido pass to look for ling and we didnt have any luck ,but we trolled some baits while we were cruising and hooked up on a 40" king.it was a welcome fight.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

:rockon: Pics!!!


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

working on it having camera issues


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*did it look like this*


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Sig, did you get those today?


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

nah they looked like king not spanish, but i went out sat. and same results,another king about 47". but didnt see any ling


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

4 lbs bspeck in lagoon


----------



## bjones2020 (Mar 30, 2010)

what were you trolling with ?


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

cigar minnows with chartruese and silver dusters


----------

